# Carbon Fiber Material



## Rockne (Jul 27, 2006)

I am confused by all the claims that the carbon fiber material used by their company is the best. So many different designations. Tried to research on the Internet without success. Where can I find a fair and accurate discussion in layman terms of different carbon materials?


----------



## rcordray (Jul 30, 2006)

*Carbon Info*

Here, try this:

Calfee Designs Technical White Paper


----------



## Rockne (Jul 27, 2006)

*Carbon Material*

Very helpful. Thanks.


----------

